# New UK member moving to Ruwais Abu Dhabi



## William90 (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,
My name Will and I'm expecting to move to Ruwais Abu Dhabi from England to work at the nuclear power station. I'm interested in connecting with some ex pats who are in the same boat. It would be great to get some first hand feedback about what life and the job is like out there. Looking forward to hearing from some you of. Thanks in advance


----------

